
Do video games make us more cruel? - chang2301
http://www.slate.com/articles/arts/culturebox/2016/11/do_video_games_make_us_more_cruel.html
======
tracker1
Man, we better put a stop to farmville type games, lest the farmers encounter
way too much competition.

